# How to fix glove tears and holes?



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

How to fix glove tears and holes? The webernet said to use duct tape or to use aquaseal. Any other ways to establish this?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

new gloves


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

:iagree:

10 char


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> new gloves


Best advice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

use freesole...better than aquaseal. Freesole is flexible, sticks better and more durable. It is thick and viscous...so have where you want to it to seal...lie it flat, put a little dab and it will spread out on its own. Let dry/cure for at least 24 hours. I always have tube handy for many different repairs.

https://www.mcnett.com/gearaid/freesole#10405

there are some pics of using freesole on boots
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Duct tape will come off soon. You could try tent or bike tire fix patches.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the material?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I've used electrical tape in a pinch but it doesn't last...I found that by going on sierra trading post and paying 5-10 bucks more, i can just grab new gloves. I'm actually going with a mitten this year because 1) I'm tired of my gloves ripping apart at the finger seams and 2) my hands tend to get cold very easily. On the nights where it dropped into the 20s-teens, I had to stop riding (even though I wasn't ready to leave) because my hands were so cold it was painful. I don't know if I'll like not having free fingers, but it's not like I do much with "glove fingers" anyway - and I'll sacrifice that for the warmth. And hopefully I'll have less seam tears to deal with if I'm wearing mittens.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Use them for rope tow days


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> I've used electrical tape in a pinch but it doesn't last...I found that by going on sierra trading post and paying 5-10 bucks more, i can just grab new gloves. I'm actually going with a mitten this year because 1) I'm tired of my gloves ripping apart at the finger seams and 2) my hands tend to get cold very easily. On the nights where it dropped into the 20s-teens, I had to stop riding (even though I wasn't ready to leave) because my hands were so cold it was painful. I don't know if I'll like not having free fingers, but it's not like I do much with "glove fingers" anyway - and I'll sacrifice that for the warmth. And hopefully I'll have less seam tears to deal with if I'm wearing mittens.


I use mittens with "glove" liners and a leash. When I need to strap in the liners are all I need to protect my hands. My son has the same kind. We never ever feel the need for gloves over our mittens.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I used the clear tent repair tape on a pair I had last year and it worked well. I only used them for a couple days before I bought a new pair, but the tape held up.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

shoe goo

SHOE GOO Shoe Repair Adhesive, Multi-Purpose - G6218861 at Zoro


----------



## imawesome (Jan 26, 2016)

I recommend using sugru mold-able glue.


----------

